# Gaminnotebook; 480 oder 2x5870?



## Bêamos (5. August 2010)

In nächster Zeit werde ich mir ein Gaming-taugliches Notebook zulegen  

Bin schon seit langem Leser der PCGH und hab nun in der Ausgabe 08/2010 den Artikel über eben jene 480M gelesen und mir dementsprechende Angebote rausgesucht. 

1. Mit 2x 5870 (mysn xmg p800 falls der link nicht gehen sollte)

Gaming Notebooks - Multimedia Notebooks - Allround Notebooks | mySN® Schenker-Notebook | mySN.de - P800 46,7cm (18,4") Gaming Notebook

und 

2. G87 von one, konfiguriert mit einer 480M

One Gaming Notebook G8700 by: One - ONE Computer Shop



Die sonstige Austattung habe ich jeweils bei den Konfigurationen angepasst, sodass z.B. der selbe Prozessor (i7 quad) und gleich viel ram drinstecken. Die Festplatten werde ich nachträglich aufbessern mit einer SSD.

Die Frage ist nur, welche der Grafikkonfigs zukunftssicherer sind und welche mehr Leistung bringt.

MfG Bêamos und danke schon mal für die Hilfe. PCGH an die Macht !


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2010)

Wofür willst du das Notebook einsetzen?

Ist dir das nicht zu groß?

Ich würde eher die GTX 480 empfehlen, da du dann keine Multi GPU Probleme hast; was schneller ist hängt auch stark von den Spielen ab, die du darauf zocken willst


----------



## Zerebo (5. August 2010)

Die 2* 5870 werden bei passenden Spielen schneller sein.Allerdings mit den ganzen Problemen von Crossfire.(Mikroruckler,Treiber)
Solltest aber bedenken das die 5870 für Notebooks grad mal einer 5770 entspricht und auch die 480M wohl eher in Richtung 460 Desktop geht.
Zukunftsicher sind beide nicht.Bei der Auflösung wirst du jetzt schon nicht alles auf Maximum Details spielen können.
Ein Pc wäre für den Preis vielfaches schneller.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

Hier hast Du die beiden Grafikalzernativen mit Benchmarks in einer Übersicht: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870 Crossfire und Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480M

zur 5870 crossfire gibt es leider nur synthetische Benchmarks, laut denen wäre das Gespann aber deutlich besser als eine 480m: 12-14k Punkte bei 3DMark Vantage vs nicht mal 10k Punkte. Bei 3DMar06 sind es 19k vs 12-18k, allerdings ist 3D06 schon alt und überbewertet die CPU.

Dafür hast Du wegen crossfore aber auch ggf. Mini-Ruckler.


Insgesamt ist Dir aber hoffentlich klar, dass die Karten nichts mit den gleichnamigen Desktopversionen zu tun haben? zB eine AMD 5770 für 140€ ist an sich schlechter als die mobile GTX 480, EINE mobile 5870 entspricht ca. einer Desktop 5770... Ein solches Notebook ist also massiv teurer als ein gleichguter PC. Wenn Du nur ab ud an auf ne LAN gehen willst, wäre es an sich klüger, sich ein Notebook für um die 700€ zu holen, auf dem aktuelle spiele laufen, aber halt ggf. nur auf low, und sich dann halt bei Bedarf ein neues zu holen - und vom ersparten kannst Du einen PC kaufen, der viel besser ist als ein Notebook mit Crossfire 5870 - und hast vermutlich sogar immer noch was Geld über.


----------



## mySN.de (5. August 2010)

Hallo !

Die Leistung des CrossFireX - Verbundes liegt über dem einer GTX480M.
Hier kann nur der SLI-Verbund aus 2x GTX480M noch toppen.
Das entsprechende Gerät wird als "schnellstes Notebook weltweit" am 19.8. auf der GamesCom vorgestellt und ist derzeit im Test.

( Ja, uns ist bewusst, dass das P/L Verhältnis nicht optimal ist  - aber diese HighEnd Option wird gewünscht und auch bestellt )

Ein entsprechender VGA Vergleich ist in der PCGH printet 08/10.


----------



## kress (5. August 2010)

Wie schon gesagt, für das Geld kannst du dir ein System kaufen, was den "Laptop" locker schlägt.
Zudem ist es ja eher Desktop Replacement, also mobil ist es wohl nicht, bzw kann nicht lange ohne Steckdose leben.
Ein Desktop für weniger als 1000€ würde beide Laptops überholen, kühler ist es auch noch.
Zumal der Laptop auch nicht so lange halten würde, beim Desktop kann man ja immer noch nachrüsten.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. August 2010)

Wenn er aber doch unbedingt ein Laptop haben will....
ich rate dir zu der GTX480M wenn du keine Multi GPU Probleme beim Spielen haben willst


----------



## zøtac (5. August 2010)

Hehe, ne Thermi in der Heißesten ausführung auf 10x5cm, viel Spaß 
Aber ich würd wegen Mikroruckler, mangelder Unterstützung etc. auch das mit der GTX480m nehmen


----------



## Bêamos (6. August 2010)

alles klar leute, ich danke euch für eure empfehlungen  mal schaun was ich tun werde


----------



## Bêamos (7. August 2010)

ok ihr habt mich überzeugt, ich werde mir wohl 

Notebookcheck: Test Medion Akoya X7811 Gaming-Notebook

zulegen und für das restliche geld meinen desktop pc mit einer neuen graka ausrüsten und mir nen bissel equipment zulegen


----------



## Otep (7. August 2010)

Nun, das is ne schwere Frage...

Aber generell würde ich auch kein NB mit CF oder SLI nehmen 

persönlich würde ich die GTX 480m nehmen


----------



## kelevra (8. August 2010)

Der CF-Verbund wäre nominell schneller, natürlich mit allen Nachteilen wie GEwicht, Stromverbrauch (=geringere Akkulaufzeit, in wie fern die bei solchen Geräten überhaupt noch ne Bedeutung hat...), Mikroruckler, Treiberprobleme

Die 480 M würde zumindest die CF-Probleme eliminieren und etwas Energie sparen. Mobilität ist aber auch mit einem soclhen Gerät stark eingeschränkt. Aber ich glaube darum geht es gar nicht.

Wenn es unbedingt ein Gaming Notebook sein muss, dann auf jeden Fall eines mit nur einer Grafikeinheit.


----------



## M@rs (8. August 2010)

wenn man es doch ao zum arbeiten benutzen will, und man 2 grakas hat, schlatet man halt die 2. ab


----------



## Deadhunter (8. August 2010)

hey ho, 

wie wäre es einfach mit einem lan rechner? mini atx und draufhauen was geht für die hälfte vom Preis? 

mfg


----------



## Zerebo (8. August 2010)

Ich denk mal die Sache ist erledigt.



Bêamos schrieb:


> ok ihr habt mich überzeugt, ich werde mir wohl
> 
> Notebookcheck: Test Medion Akoya X7811 Gaming-Notebook
> 
> zulegen und für das restliche geld meinen desktop pc mit einer neuen graka ausrüsten und mir nen bissel equipment zulegen


----------



## MaTzElUxE (8. August 2010)

Zerebo schrieb:


> Die 2* 5870 werden bei passenden Spielen schneller sein.Allerdings mit den ganzen Problemen von Crossfire.(Mikroruckler,Treiber)
> Solltest aber bedenken das die 5870 für Notebooks grad mal einer 5770 entspricht und auch die 480M wohl eher in Richtung 460 Desktop geht.
> Zukunftsicher sind beide nicht.Bei der Auflösung wirst du jetzt schon nicht alles auf Maximum Details spielen können.
> Ein Pc wäre für den Preis vielfaches schneller.



Die Notebook 480gtx entspricht der desktop 260gtx nicht der 460gtx.

Und wenn du nur auf Leistung der Graka gehst, ist die 480gtx besser. Wenn du aber Preis/Leistung/Leistungsaufnahme in betracht ziehst ist die 5870 extrem besser als die 480gtx.


----------



## alm0st (8. August 2010)

Den negativen Hype den die Leute immer um Multi-GPU Systeme machen kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen. Kommt mir so vor als würde der Großteil alleine nach Hören-Sagen ihre Aussagen treffen. Microruckler tretten in erster Linie unter 55-60 FPS auf - stark nach persönlichem Empfinden abhängig. Und Treiberprobleme? Hatte ich in über 12 Monaten mit meine CFX Gespann noch gar nicht - abgesehen von denen, die unabhängig davon auftratten (z.B. BFBC2 Ladezeit).


----------



## mySN.de (10. August 2010)

@ R.e.A.c.T : WORD ! 

Seit Mitte 2009 mit den ersten GTX 280M SLI - Notebooks tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf. ( Testberichte bestätigen dies )

Kürzlich war ein GTX 285M SLI Gerät @ PCGH - hier gab es auch kein derartiges Feedback.

Von der Lesitungsaufnahme / Geräuschentwicklung und Akkulaufzeit gibt es zwischen den Multi-GPU und Single-GPU Systemen ( wohl bemerkt im gleichen Gerät welches aufrüstbar ist und schon als Single-System die Option bietet Multi-Systeme zu supporten ) kaum Unterschiede.


----------

